# Ja,es ist schön dabei zu sein.

## Udo

Hurra ich bin süchtig,Gentoosüchtig.

Morgen werde ich alle meine sozialen Kontakte kündigen und mich nur noch mit Gentoo beschäftigen  :Smile: 

Nein,so schlimm ist es noch nicht,aber die Tendenz ist da  :Smile: )

Ich muss sagen,es ist wieder einer bekehrt worden,der eigendlich alle Distr. durchgekaut hat und jetzt das gefunden hat,was er immer gesucht hat,eine Optimierte und leicht konfigurierte Distr.

Ich bin eigendlich ein Linux Anfänger,wenn es um konfiguration über Scripte geht. Ich habe mich bis jetzt nie daran getraut und auf die Kunst der Distributoren wie Suse,Mandrake,Redhat ect. gebaut.

Selbst Debian war mir zu anstrengend und uninteressant,weil nur 386 code drinn ist.

Meine größte Hürde war bei Gentoo natürlich ich selber,aber diese super Anleitung und die vielen Postings hier,haben mich bis zu einem laufendem KDE mit Nvidia und Opengl gebracht.

Leider ist viel zeit drauf gegangen,bis ich endlich mal ein Kernel compiliert hatte,der keine Fehler mehr anzeigte. Ich hatte leider nur als ausgangspunkt eine vmlinuz.config Datei von Suse8.0 und da meckerte der Compiler andauernd und ich wusste nicht genau warum.

Da wär eine standard Konfigdatei echt hilfreich. 

Naja nun läuft es *freu*

Hatte zum installieren mein Suse 8.0 als Gastsystem missbraucht um eine DSL verbindung zu haben.

Desweiteren habe ich die Bootpartition von Suse mitbenutzt und nur dem Kernl für Gentoo einen anderen namen gegeben. Das Rootsystem hat natürlich eine eigene Partition bekommen.

Da ich nie mit Grub in kontakt war,hatte ich die vorhandene Lilo konfiguration nur um Gentoo erweitert und ds ging auch.

Nach dem ersten Start,hatte ich seltsamerweise probleme zu booten,weil nirgens ein /proc verzeichnis war. Das musste ich aus nicht nachvolziehbaren Gründen von Hand erstellen um einwandfrei booten zu können.

Was mich erschreckte,war die einfache Adsl und Netzwerk einrichtung. Wollte gar nicht glauben das da connect stand.

Dank den Postings in diesem Forum und der guten Docu,habe ich ohne eine Frage zu stellen ein System ans Laufen bekommen.

Was das geilste ist,Quake3 läuft*Freuuuu*

Das war mir bei Suse8.0 nicht vergönnt.

jetzt wird noch Alsa und der Ganze Office krahm dran kommen und da hab ich jetzt auch keine Angst mehr vor,bei so einer guten Docu.

Was die Installierdauer angeht,habe ich viel mehr Zeit mit lesen von Dokumentationen verbracht,als mit compilieren.Ein emerge xfree hat auf meinem Athlon 1300 mit 786Mb Ram glatte 55 min gedauert,dann konnte ich es konfigurieren.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein ungebrochenes Vertrauen in die Arbeit von den Gentoo Entwicklern. Ich bin mal gespannt,ob es nach einem emerge world getrübt wird,fals die version 13 drausen ist.

Ich habe die Version1.2 genommen,weil mir das Risiko durch den gcc3.1 in die Flucht geschlagen zu werden und nichts gebacken bekommen, zu groß war. So blieb ich bei der getesteten Variante und bin damit super gefahren.

Eine frage hab ich nun doch ans Forum:

Wo oder wie kann ich prelink funktion in KDE aktivieren oder ist die Automatisch Aktiv? Bei der USE Docu habe ich diesbezüglich nix gefunden,danke im vorraus.

.

Ansonsten allen viel Spaß,die sich getraut haben Gentoo zu installieren.

PS:

	Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet,darf sie behalten.

----------

## RainerB

Wenn Du die neuesten GNU Tools installiert hast, bringt prelinking nicht mehr viel:

http://objprelink.sourceforge.net/

----------

## sulu

Oha.

Kingt interessant. Genügt es die GNU-Tools zu emergen oder muss man einen Rebuild des Systems machen?

Gruss

Sulu

----------

## RainerB

Wie hier beschrieben:

http://objprelink.sourceforge.net/howto.html#combreloc

kannst Du mit "LD_DEBUG=statistics cat" testen, ob Du das schon hast, ansonsten dürfte es reichen die binutils neu zu emergen (enthält den linker).

----------

